# Pro Carpentry Services



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I have had A few changes in my schedule due to material problems. If anyone needs any work done between now and Xmas I can get it done. We do everything from concrete to custom cabinets. 

Lots of references and fully insured. Can get you A great price rightnow as im really trying to keep my help busy.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And I am not just saying this cuz he's my friend...Brandy's work is top notch!



Material problems?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

never seen brandy scratch his head on anything, probably one of the best carpenters in the area. extremely talented and def has the 'vision'.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I have some floors that need patching. SHB


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Brandy,

Concrete floor staining, is there a rough per square footprice for it?

Don't mean to insult, I'm just ignorant. :banghead

Any :takephoto


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Stuart H. Brown (12/8/2009)*I have some floors that need patching. SHB


 Damn Stuart , I forgot all about your floors at the resturant. I will give you A call tommorrow. Sorry man


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Run Dover (12/8/2009)*Brandy,
> 
> Concrete floor staining, is there a rough per square footprice for it?
> 
> ...


 Here are A few pics Run Dover. There are so many variables in staining its hard to put A set sqft price on it. I would be glad to take A look at it and give A price. Give me A call. http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic358205-55-1.aspx


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/8/2009)*And I am not just saying this cuz he's my friend...Brandy's work is top notch!
> 
> Material problems?


Hmmm , I 

If my memory serves me correct.........my problems revolve around A roofer:moon


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

Brandy,



Sent you a pic in a PM for what I was thinking about on Mulat. 



Check it out, then I'll call you and we can work something out.



Thanks,


----------

